# Ma's Cheesy POOF Toasts TNT



## kadesma (Nov 9, 2011)

These will be fixed and served on Thanksgiving as asked for by 3 of the kids so to make them you will need 4 oz cans diced mild green peppers put in a med bowl with 1/4 lb. of soft butter,1 cup of mayo and 1/2 lb grated Monterey Jack cheese  blend well. Slice 2 French baguettes thin and spread well with the cheese mayo mix. make sure to cover the complete slice of bread. Place the bread on an un-greased cookie sheet then into a pre-heated oven 5-10 min til bubbly. Serve on a large plate garnished with parsley sprigs or watercress,
kades


----------



## babetoo (Nov 9, 2011)

that sounds like a winner!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 9, 2011)

babetoo said:


> that sounds like a winner!


I love it and it's easy to mix up. The taste isn't bad either
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 9, 2011)

What do you call them Kadesma???


----------



## kadesma (Nov 9, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What do you call them Kadesma???


The kids call them Ma's cheese toasts...I think dissapearing toasts might be better they hit the tray and POOF
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 9, 2011)

kadesma said:


> The kids call them Ma's cheese toasts...I think dissapearing toasts might be better they hit the tray and POOF
> kades




Do you want me to rename these excellent sounding toasts and change the thread name?


----------



## kadesma (Nov 9, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Do you want me to rename these excellent sounding toasts and change the thread name?


Be my guest I'd love a new name
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 9, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Be my guest I'd love a new name
> kades



There, perfect!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 9, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There, perfect!


Thanks PF I love it.
kades


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 10, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What do you call them Kadesma???


I'll get my coat.


----------

